# Warner Robins, Ga shelter



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

She looks awful Golden to me. Hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks exactly like Shadow! Have you contacted the GA rescues? Where's Jeff? 

I just got home and can't see straight Lil. Can you contact them, or should I, or has someone else already done it.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I emailed the two that were on the list that was a sticky on chat goldens... dont know if got thru or not... sometimes they bounce back and i sent it thru petfinder email thingy.... 

Jeff or you may want to send again... I dont think shes up for adoption yet... and she doesnt look like shes in bad shape... maybe they are waiting on the oweners to call??? maybe she just wandered off?? i sent the pics to Mary... if need to i can ask if we can take her if she comes up for adoption and one of the GA rescues dont take her. I also emailed the shelter asking if any rescues had been contacted that she looked like a golden ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a few more but I haven't listed the email addresses. I have to go eat something quickly.

Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced: Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and Florida Panhandle 
J & L Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced: Gulf Coast of Mississippi, Alabama, & Florida Inland To: Montgomery & Birmingham, Alabama, Jackson, Mississippi and Baton Rouge, Louisiana
Contacts: [email protected] [email protected] 
Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue in TN 
Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue in TN 
Southern Bayou Golden Retriever Rescue in FL
Atlanta Dog Squad


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> I emailed the two that were on the list that was a sticky on chat goldens... dont know if got thru or not... sometimes they bounce back and i sent it thru petfinder email thingy....
> 
> Jeff or you may want to send again... I dont think shes up for adoption yet... and she doesnt look like shes in bad shape... maybe they are waiting on the oweners to call??? maybe she just wandered off?? i sent the pics to Mary... if need to i can ask if we can take her if she comes up for adoption and one of the GA rescues dont take her. I also emailed the shelter asking if any rescues had been contacted that she looked like a golden ...


Lil, I have been working on it too. Hopefully she just wandered off and the owners will come and get her; but the word is out there to several rescues, so they do know about her. So we know she is going to be looked after. This is one that will not be put down. We have enough people looking out for her now. Thats a great thing too.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shes a cutie too.. and Kim she does look like shadow : glad somebody knows shes there


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...and Shane has called the shelter and left his number for them to call him if she does not get adopted or pulled by rescue, he said he is last on the list, so I really think she has lots of people willing to save her.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

That's wonderful news that there are people looking out for her. She looks like a lovely mix of Irish Setter and Golden to me.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> ...and Shane has called the shelter and left his number for them to call him if she does not get adopted or pulled by rescue, he said he is last on the list, so I really think she has lots of people willing to save her.


She will be taken care of long before it ever gets to Shane. There are like nineteen people who have contacted them and six rescues. So she will be in good hands. Someone emailed me about her very early on, so the word got spread quickly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed everyone on the above list so far.

And these two
*Adopt A Golden Atlanta*Atlanta metro area*Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta*

*I guess I should have been reading the thread rather than treating my low blood sugar! *

*Thank you Donna!*


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey Kim at least we know shes covered.. I had saw the post from Shane on the hooch's board and just thought i would post here....lol. Donna beat us to it... :wavey: yeah :bowl: i am glad she will be taken care of...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> hey Kim at least we know shes covered.. I had saw the post from Shane on the hooch's board and just thought i would post here....lol. Donna beat us to it... :wavey: yeah :bowl: i am glad she will be taken care of...



I'm telling you. The Atlanta Dog Squad is incredible! I know sooner had the email sent and I received an email back, with info!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's wonderful that so many people are interested in her, maybe we could ask them to line up for others that are in need too, wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> That's wonderful news that there are people looking out for her. She looks like a lovely mix of Irish Setter and Golden to me.


I thought the same thing....the ears look like Irish Setter to me...

I think you guys are all amazing for all the work you're doing....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a golden to me..hope she finds a good home


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd say Golden but I see a little bit of Setter there too ... she surely is a beauty! My official position is Golden x Setter mix. I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

:doh: I totally missed this thread. I looked in the "Rescue Groups" category before starting an new thread about her. I am glad that she has so many people pulling for her. I was sitting here coming up with logistics!


----------

